# LFTS 10-16 DRESS WARM!!



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Leaving work early, I can feel some sort of sickness coming on, it can only be cured in the woods!! Goodluck fellas I'm sure I'm not the only one not feeling good enough to work!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Heading out to Gratiot co. State land. Girlfriend is up for her first deer ever!!


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Heading to the property in Hudson Lenawee County. Going to hunt the Buck bedroom


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Start walking in 15 minutes in the stand by 6.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Heading out in Allegan, leaving the house in 15 minutes, be in the stand by 6:15


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Best laid plans fell through,anal glaucoma will have to wait for another morning. But I will be out early so hunting this afternoon. Good luck all!


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

crossneyes said:


> Best laid plans fell through,anal glaucoma will have to wait for another morning. But I will be out early so hunting this afternoon. Good luck all!


I feel like you shared too much information here.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good luck guys and gals. Work for me today. Looks like a great morning. Crossneyes, best of luck getting that fixed..


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

mbrewer said:


> Start walking in 15 minutes in the stand by 6.


Holy HELL that's a long walk in. Good luck


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Headed out the door in Livingston.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

In stand by 6? Dang
I like getting in stand just right where no need for flashlight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Should be a great morning. Good luck!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Setup in Genesee county good luck everyone..nice cool morning


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't think it feels as cold as predicted here in Lenewee county. Who knows though, maybe I just overdressed 

It's pretty calm, though. Tried to sneak in as quietly as possible (tough while walking through an 80 acre hardwoods though...) did bump a few deer out but I still have high hopes for this morning.

Not sure if I'm even going to have a place to hunt this firearm season, so every sit without putting venison on the ground is making me a little more uneasy. Especially after blowing a chance with a mega doe yesterday.

Hopefully today is the day! Good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

Just had a pack of coyotes start fighting and tipping about 200 yards away.

What are the chances my hunt is ruined?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Leaving work early today to drop off the van for warranty work. Plan on being in the stand by 5:30. Good luck all out this morning.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> Just had a pack of coyotes start fighting and tipping about 200 yards away.
> 
> *What are the chances my hunt is ruined*?


Slim to none!!!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in ottawa first morning sit of the year , was hoping for a little colder but this will do .


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Had 5 does come out right at daylight one was big but wouldn't come close enough


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

RMH said:


> Slim to none!!!


I don't get startled easy but the woods went from dead quiet to knock down drag out coyote fight with a bunch of them yipping too, almost as if they were encouraging the two fight to go on.

The Coyote fight club made the hair on my neck stand up for sure.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Someone send a fat doe this way!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just smoked a doe. Watched her go down!!


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

I always get perplexed on days like today.

Weather is PERFECT, nice cold front after a weekend of warm, wind and rain. You'd think the deer would be all over this morning, but by many accounts (both on here and MBP) it is a pretty slow morning.

Gotta love the unpredictability of hunting!


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Just smoked a doe. Watched her go down!!


How far did it go and where are u hunting in Livingston county ?

Any interest in letting me come run my youngest tracking dog for a practice track ?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

We need a hard frost for about 3 days, then a windy day to fix this jungle.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> I always get perplexed on days like today.
> 
> Weather is PERFECT, nice cold front after a weekend of warm, wind and rain. You'd think the deer would be all over this morning, but by many accounts (both on here and MBP) it is a pretty slow morning.
> 
> Gotta love the unpredictability of hunting!


They can be perplexing most definitely. Yesterday in the nwlp I saw 15 deer on the side of the road while heading to the duck blind and 3 more while duck hunting. It was raining and blowing 20 mph....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, had a group of 3 does and 2 little bucks go through at about 9:50. Looks like they were looking for a spot to bed down.

Little bucks went up to the does to check them out and then sauntered off into the woods.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Just smoked a doe. Watched her go down!!



Good thing ya decided to wait


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Just smoked a doe. Watched her go down!!


How things can change in 6 min going from squirrels to backstraps , lol

congrats!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice morning, squirrels were entertaining but no deer, heading out for now...


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

protectionisamust said:


> How things can change in 6 min going from squirrels to backstraps , lol
> 
> congrats!


That's how it goes, threaten to leave and they show up. Was only about thirty seconds from post to shot Lol As I was hitting send a group of does must of been spooked and came running in. Panicked and through my phone down the front of my bibs and took a shot at 15yards. She ran about 80yards and dropped right by the field edge.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

mkriep2006 said:


> How far did it go and where are u hunting in Livingston county ?
> 
> Any interest in letting me come run my youngest tracking dog for a practice track ?


I'm in hartland west of 23. She went about 80 yards. Luckily right to the edge of the field as I was hunting the edge of one of our sanctuaries. Message me your contact info and maybe we can set something up with the next one.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Namrock said:


> Holy HELL that's a long walk in. Good luck


Not that far. I just allow enough time so I can be quiet, not sweat and have time to dress when I get close enough.

So far two lone does. One with 3 legs the other had 4. Staying all day again. Good luck to all, the bucks gotta get up and move sooner or later.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Had a good sit, seen a bunch of does and fawns and two small bucks. Last deer seen was a 4 point cruising through to bed I’m guessing. Already looking forward to the next sit.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Jimbo 09 said:


> That's how it goes, threaten to leave and they show up. Was only about thirty seconds from post to shot Lol As I was hitting send a group of does must of been spooked and came running in. Panicked and through my phone down the front of my bibs and took a shot at 15yards. She ran about 80yards and dropped right by the field edge.



Congrats!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 275569
> View attachment 275570
> View attachment 275571
> 
> Had a good sit, seen a bunch of does and fawns and two small bucks. Last deer seen was a 4 point cruising through to bed I’m guessing. Already looking forward to the next sit.


Those are some great pics, thanks for sharing with us at work.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 275569
> View attachment 275570
> View attachment 275571
> 
> Had a good sit, seen a bunch of does and fawns and two small bucks. Last deer seen was a 4 point cruising through to bed I’m guessing. Already looking forward to the next sit.


Such a nice view.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Just smoked a doe. Watched her go down!!


That was a quick turn around for thinking it was a dead morning


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

retiredsailor said:


> That was a quick turn around for thinking it was a dead morning


Still sounds like a dead morning! Well, at least from one doe's perspective! 
Congrats Jimbo!
<----<<<


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a fawn behind me...no sign of Momma.


----------



## firemedic19 (May 2, 2012)

Snuck in 2 blind with 2 does already in plot then 2 more does came thru and 2 spikes fighting my neighbors stupid chickens


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Calm and quiet. Just some hen turkeys sneaking through.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a f'n dog run by me and I'm a quarter mile from any house pretty pizzed bout now 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigchev (Dec 25, 2009)

caj33 said:


> What processor to you use?


Smiths by Millington. Usually I will cut them up myself but wanted to get back out.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Stinger said:


> There are still some counties in Michigan that are closed to some forms of hunting. Some only allow bow hunting, some only allow land owners to hunt on Sunday and the list goes on so don't feel all alone.


Ugh...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Crawled up in my ladder stand behind the house tonight. Looking to kill a doe tonight since I don't think there is a mature buck around this property...good luck, be safe!


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

firemedic19 said:


> Snuck in 2 blind with 2 does already in plot then 2 more does came thru and 2 spikes fighting my neighbors stupid chickens


Chicken...it's what's for dinner!!


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

Just had what would have been my biggest buck to date chasing a doe at 63 yards. My heart is still beating out of my chest, along with the pit of despair that is now in my stomach. Feel like I'm going to be sick.

He was chasing her full-tilt, grunting the whole way.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Dead doe


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

My ol' man is out for the first sit of the year on our SLP lease. Been texting me pictures all night to rub it in. 7 bucks, 7 does and 5 fawns so far...


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Now he's up to 8!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Great sit tonight. 9 different deer. Two family groups 4 and 3 deer each, a nice 2.5-3.5 year old doe I drew back on and then she hung up behind a tree looking back, which a spike promptly came and bumped her ruining my shot! Could have taken the spike but he needs a few more years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

WMU05 said:


> Now he's up to 8!


Busted!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

0 deer seen tonight. Try again Saturday


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Great sit tonight. 9 different deer. Two family groups 4 and 3 deer each, a nice 2.5-3.5 year old doe I drew back on and then she hung up behind a tree looking back, which a spike promptly came and bumped her ruining my shot! Could have taken the spike but he needs a few more years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you age a doe on the hoof? Too bad on the missed opportunity...yearling bucks are the worst.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> How do you age a doe on the hoof? Too bad on the missed opportunity...yearling bucks are the worst.


I’ve seen enough doe fawns and yearling does I guess lol... 

Longer snout, carrying more weight through chest and stomach? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

d_rek said:


> I’ve seen enough doe fawns and yearling does I guess lol...
> 
> Longer snout, carrying more weight through chest and stomach?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense. I killed one a few years ago that had a single fawn and its adult teeth. Dressed at 90 lbs. Still looking for a true matriarch. They are tough to beat!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

That doesnt always hold true. Shot a small doe one year I thought for sure was 1.5. Turned out to be 5.5 at least


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Ended up seeing 3 does 2 fawns and one 8 point that i had to talk myself out of shooting had he stepped 10 yards closer. Oh and first sit of the year and all i forgot was my range finder.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

snortwheeze said:


> So does this answer the ? About a cold front in Oct .... Seems to me there was a lot of action compared to any other LFTS threads yet. Congrats to all that connected !


There were a lot more factors at play yesterday than the cold front. Yesterday offered a pick your favorite theory opportunity. 

A good day to hunt whether you follow one, two or all of them.


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 275690
> 
> 
> Saw 4 bucks today two of them were decent size and were working scrape hard


I better get some jerky this year!!!! lol


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

I was blessed to connect on a nice doe last night as well. They were devouring the sugar beets and brassicas pretty hard last night!


----------



## masonp2530 (Dec 27, 2014)

Connected on a 5pt. First with a compound!!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

masonp2530 said:


> View attachment 275764
> 
> 
> Connected on a 5pt. First with a compound!!!



Well done young man and Congratulations with three exclamation points!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

masonp2530 said:


> View attachment 275764
> 
> 
> Connected on a 5pt. First with a compound!!!


Great job and congrats!! Awesome job and buck!!


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

masonp2530 said:


> View attachment 275764
> 
> 
> Connected on a 5pt. First with a compound!!!



Great pic and thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice job masonp! Congrats.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

masonp2530 said:


> View attachment 275764
> 
> 
> Connected on a 5pt. First with a compound!!!


Congrats!!!!! the 1st one always has some extra meaning to it.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

masonp2530 said:


> View attachment 275764
> 
> 
> Connected on a 5pt. First with a compound!!!


congrats on first of many


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> Just had a pack of coyotes start fighting and tipping about 200 yards away.
> 
> What are the chances my hunt is ruined?


don't worry, they will move on, deer are use'd to that noise.


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

maybe a dumb question, what does LFTS stand for? thx


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

sparty52 said:


> maybe a dumb question, what does LFTS stand for? thx


nevermind I just found out


----------

